# success!!!! blue and ember are parents!!! bring on the fry :)



## darni (Sep 1, 2009)

:-Dyay!!!! my original betta blue and one of my newer aditions ember have spawned......hhhheeeaaaappppssss of eggs in a nice big bubble nest,he chose to make it in a circle of bubblewrap so the eggs are well protected and he is such a good daddy....he wont take his eyes off them :roll: so cute :0 really hope they hatch ok  cant wait
i need to do a water change but im scared of disturbing the eggs.......should i wait a little bit first:-??


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't think you can do a water change for awhile yet. Someone can correct me if I'm wrong. Congrats!! How exciting!!


----------



## darni (Sep 1, 2009)

cheers,its a split tank so i have just gently removed some water from the other side and added a little bit,it didnt disturb the nest and he is still happy and i can sleep easy now


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Lady Ivy (Aug 1, 2009)

So happy for u  may i c pix of them?


----------



## darni (Sep 1, 2009)

im just charging up my camera now and then i will load pix on.....lost a couple of eggs overnight but still a nice amount there,he hes moved them from being all over the bubblenest to just one little circle of them close to the heater lol.
learnt a couple of things for next time tho....i wont be spawning again in a tank with gravel.....just a glass bottem as he is having trouble finding the eggs if they drop


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

yay! congratulations!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, they always recommend using a bare bottomed tank because its harder for the male to pick up the eggs with gravel.


----------



## darni (Sep 1, 2009)

yea....oh well you learn from experience  im going to try spawn lilly and dragon next week so i will use a bare bottem tank for that and see what the difference is.im a bit cautious using dragon tho,ive had no probs with him so far but the woman i got him off said he ripped up his last mate quite bad.....im hoping they just werent ready tho


----------



## darni (Sep 1, 2009)

i dont know how to put pics up on threads so have a look on my page,i got all my bettas up there now


----------



## darni (Sep 1, 2009)

ah here we go....proud daddy


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice pic!


----------



## darni (Sep 1, 2009)

thankyou


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I don't see it


----------



## darni (Sep 1, 2009)

i ahve the same pics in my album have a look on there 
OMG BABIES HAVE HATCHED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
yay lots of little tails hanging outa d bubbles  got some free swimming too  yay i will take blue out when they are all free swimming 
so happy


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thats wonderful news!! Good luck wiith them.


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

Im soooo happy for you. i remember my fist spawn..iim still raising them . but congrats keep us posted


----------



## darni (Sep 1, 2009)

lol all my mates are giving me grief over being so exited about my fish breeding haha,im so proud of blue tho,ive had him for 6 months now and he tame as so its realy rewarding


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

That's awesome. I can't wait to see pictures. Congrats on your new babies


----------



## darni (Sep 1, 2009)

how do i go about taking out the bublewrap that the nest is built around and when should i do that? i really want to catch the babys and put them in a little tank by themselves and give their present tank a good clean


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

its probably not a good idea to move the babies to a new tank. i would just do partial water changes to the existing tank. slowly siphon out a cup of water and replace it with two cups.

this article may do a better job of answering your question:
http://www.bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=751


----------



## darni (Sep 1, 2009)

cheers,thats a beautifull betta in your pic


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

Or you could use a paper towel to gently soak up the water.


----------



## darni (Sep 1, 2009)

ta guys


----------

